# What's your fav manufacturer



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Fav handgun manufacturer?

(Had to combine some - the site wouldn't let me list very many options in the poll)


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I took favorite manufacturer to mean the product, not necessarily the overall company.

I voted for HK because I consider their products top of the line, but their customer service (until just recently) has sometimes been a little rough. I could also argue about their marketing and product offerings.

But what they design and build they design and build real well.

Clint


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Basically, who makes your fav gun.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My favorite is Ruger.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I voted for HK because I just ordered a USP-C 9mm Stainless yesterday...wooohooo. :-D I love the feel of that gun, but you could say that I'm a little partial. It'll be my first gun purchase.

....I can't wait till it comes in.... 8)


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Method said:


> I voted for HK because I just ordered a USP-C 9mm Stainless yesterday...wooohooo. :-D


From CDNN?


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

Glock and S&W so far.

Fine products AND top notch customer service.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Method said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for HK because I just ordered a USP-C 9mm Stainless yesterday...wooohooo. :-D
> ...


Yes sir, took some long deliberation but I decided to take the chance. I spoke with a guy thats on the hkpro.com forums and he told me that he had purchased the 9mm SS from CDNN about a month ago and that he couldn't be happier. He also expressed similar anxiety before the purchase but he was glad that he did it.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

From your list, SIG~! But, ranking right up there in the same class
is the Les Baer Custom firearms.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Well, I had more options, but I had to delete them. It would only allow so many.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I went with Beretta. Mine has held up fabously 8)


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I voted S&W as I own more S&W handguns than those by any other maker.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Walther & HK are my 2 favs


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Ruger 17HMR Single Six, Ruger Mark II and III, Ruger GP 100 357, Ruger P90, P95 and P345..........one Glock 22. ( 2 Ruger rifles too!), so I guess Ruger is my#1!!!


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

My Wilson Combat 1911's are my favorite.......followed very closely by my Springfield XD-45.


----------



## Zerwas (May 28, 2006)

Even though I don't own any at this time, I think overall Sig Sauer makes the best out of the box, most accurate firearms in the industry. 
Anyone who has had an opportunity to shoot any Sig may agree with me on the accuracy concept. Oh sure, there is a downside to Sig as well, but OVERALL, I think they are the best manufacturer of pistols out there.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I think I will have to go with Sig too. Top notch firearms. I have liked everyone I have shot. I only own one right now but that will change in the future.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

*Colt*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like the 1911 is in the lead


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Springfield!


----------



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Favorite Mfr*

So far for me it's Para Ordnance but they are not on the list. 
:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just vote for 1911 then - w/ the options being limited (there is a max), no way that he could put EVERY manufacturer...


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

That's like choosing your favorite child. I can bring it down to two... SIG and H&K.

As for customer service, yeah, both have failed badly there in the not too distant past and may well again. Then again, you have to face the fact that the civilian market isn't their primary interest. Just be thankful you have as many choices as you do and act when the time comes you may not.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

If you really want to know the favorite manufacturer the 1911's should be broken into separate/individual manufacturers. The 1911 style handgun is made by a huge number of companies so breaking it down would certainly be cumbersome. 

Tom


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bambam said:


> If you really want to know the favorite manufacturer the 1911's should be broken into separate/individual manufacturers. The 1911 style handgun is made by a huge number of companies so breaking it down would certainly be cumbersome.
> 
> Tom


Yes, U are right - there is a limit to the # of poll options...


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I think that S&W is as good as it gets.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Anything but a Bryco. I think that covers it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's an easy one for me.:mrgreen:


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I like them all lol:smt068


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Saint John Moses Browning and Colt says it all


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

another 1911 fan here


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

I voted for the XD cause I have one and like it alot...but 1911's rule!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

1911's and ruger revolvers. Savage hands down for rifles:smt1099 Randall


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

*None of the above*

*Browning/FN*:smt071


----------



## Magnum (Oct 10, 2006)

Colt all the way.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Mr Smith & Mr Wesson*

All my hand guns are S & W but my wife has some off brands.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

In my experience I like Ruger and S&W about the same, but my Ruger is preferred out of what I have.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

HK here. I'm up to 4 now.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Based on the number of units I own, I would have to say Walther!!

Based on what fits my hand the best, I would have to say Kahr.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Tough choice. I don't have a Glock, SA or CZ. Of the rest, I have to give the nod to H&K. Flawless performance and great ergonomics.


----------



## traincop (Dec 15, 2006)

On duty i carry a sig but off duty when i have a choice i choose my glock.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Another toughie. I thought about it, and I guess SIG has to be at the top of the list as far as favorites. 

But how can I neglect my other children??? I love them all:smt165


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Don't understand the poll when you have "1911 (Colt/Springfield/Kimber)" as a manufacture???????


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would have to go with S&W for revolvers cuz the action is unmatched. and 1911s for autos i realy trust mine


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Don't understand the poll when you have "1911 (Colt/Springfield/Kimber)" as a manufacture???????


and Don't forget Wilson/S&W/ED Brown/Para/and all the rest


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Don't understand the poll when you have "1911 (Colt/Springfield/Kimber)" as a manufacture???????


Because there is a limited # of options that can be put in a poll. I think this poll predates the software upgrade too. Back then, this was the max # of choices. So, I guess he had to do it the way he did.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Because there is a limited # of options that can be put in a poll. I think this poll predates the software upgrade too. Back then, this was the max # of choices. So, I guess he had to do it the way he did.


So how about closing this old poll and creating a new one, hopefully that will allow more choices?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bastet said:


> So how about closing this old poll and creating a new one, hopefully that will allow more choices?


Maybe, but there is still no way to accomodate all the 1911 brands... There are too many...

It would have to be NOn 1911 fav brand manufacturer. EVen the new software has a limit. There are too many.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As requested - NEW poll w/ new options:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5602


----------

